# Como activar encender fuente conmutada de tv lcd



## Dls (Jul 7, 2014)

Hola que tal amigos

necesito saber la manera de como encender una fuente de alimentacion conmutada de una television lcd

esque llego con el problema de que no encendia el televisor, nisiquiera el led de stand by
tenia algunas soldaduras frias, probe y encendio la television.
Cerre la television para probarla ya cerada y ya no quiso encender y nisiquiera el led de stand by

la volvi a abrir y no encuentro el problema, solo lo unico que logre es que volviera a encender el led de stand by, pero trato de encender el televisor, y pasa de led rojo a naranja y regresa a rojo. Osea modo protegido ya cambie TODOS los capacitores del secundario, cheque todos los diodos, transistores etc  incluso los optoacopladores (los mido en modo diodos y estan bien) y no encuentro nada! Tengo los 5v del stand by
ya tengo mucho tiempo checandola y quisiera comprobar si es la fuente de poder o la tarjeta de video

lo que necesito es como encender o activar la fuente, tengo entendido que es con un voltaje de 5v provenientes del microprocesador que activa toda la fuente, estube analizando la fuente y al parecer ya identifique cual es la pata que da el retorno de voltaje para activar la fuente, lo cheque cuando encendia la tele y me manda un voltaje de 1.7v y se cae a 0
creen que ese sea la pata?    

 porque no esta serigrafiada los datos de voltajes en la placa  

Les anexo unas imagenes

Entonces como activo la fuente? le inyecto 5v?  1.7v?  o como?

Gracias amigos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 7, 2014)

¿A donde llega esa línea de encendido en la fuente?, revisa además los transistores de conmutación de los transformadores


----------



## Dls (Jul 8, 2014)

Hola Daniel Meza

llega a unos pequeños transistores y se dirigue al transformador



voy a checar bien los transformadores


----------

